# Cube kid 200 oder ghost powerkid 20



## heistob (3. Januar 2015)

Servus 

Wie oben beschrieben könnte ich eins der zwei bikes für meine kleine zum spotpreis bekoomen.
Nun meine frage, hat schon jemand mit den 2015 modellen ohne federgabel erfahrungen oder mir tipps und tricks zur entscheidung bei der schaltung geben. Wie ist denn eure meinung zu den zwei bikes?

Andere bikes kommen nicht in frage, auf jedenfall nicht für den preis.


----------



## soil (3. Januar 2015)

Da gibt es sicher verschiedene Modelle unter diesen Namen, oder? Wie ist denn der "Spottpreis"? Prima vista gefällt mir die Cube Geometrie besser als die des Ghost (Niedriger Schwerpunkt, flacherer Lenkwinkel).
Edit: vermutlich unterscheiden sich die Geos 2015 nicht mehr so!
Das Cube hat Stahlkurbeln, das ist Mist, insgesamt wiegt es mehr als das Ghost, das seinerseits eine richte Mistgabel drin hat. Alles in allem sind die Bikes, was Preis/Leistung betrifft aus meiner Sicht ebenbürtig. Lass die Farbe oder die Münze entscheiden!
Schon mal an ein gutes Gebrauchtes gedacht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heistob (3. Januar 2015)

Ein gebrauchtes für mehr oder ein neues für 170?

klare entscheidung oder? Da bleibt noch viel geld übrig für tuningteile.


----------



## bernd e (4. Januar 2015)

Kennst du diese beiden Threads:
www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/cube-kid-200-pepper-oder-orbea.726982/ 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/ghost-powerkid-20-2015-erfahrungen.738514/

Hilft dir evtl. weiter.


----------



## heistob (4. Januar 2015)

Hab ich schon gelesen.
Das problem es wird halt immer weit ausgedehnt, kauf doch dies oder das usw.
Das ist für mich blödes daher gelaber. Würde halt gerne nur erfahrungen oder meinungen zu diesen zwei bikes hören.

Hoffe mir hilft noch jemand.


----------



## soil (4. Januar 2015)

Ich kann mich mit beiden Optionen anfreunden. Aber ein gutes Gebrauchtes zu finden, ist evtl. schwerer.
Aber so ganz verstehe ich Dein Anliegen nicht. Es handelt sich um 2015er Räder, wer soll denn damit schon Erfahrungen haben? Seit vergangenem Jahr habe ich mich mit Kinderrädern beschäftigt, und ich traue mich, Dir zu schreiben, dass es letztlich gehopst wie gesprungen ist, was P/L betrifft. Dabei bleibe ich. Aber das hilft alles nix, wenn dem Kleinen das Rad nicht gefällt oder nicht passt.


----------



## bernd e (5. Januar 2015)

"blödes Gelaber" wirst du in jedem Forum antreffen. Ebenso von jedem seine Meinung der darauf antwortet. Hast du 100 Beteiligte wirst du min. auch 70 verschiedene Meinungen haben, der Rest deckt sich evtl.

Ein ganz wichtiger Tip: Setz deine Kleine auf die Räder! Meine Kleine hat auch auf div. Handelsbikes (Cube, Merida ...) gesessen und sah auf keinem Glücklich aus da für ihr Alter rel. klein. Unterscheiden in Qualität werden sich beide nicht wesentlich unterscheiden.
Drehgriffe haben beide und finde ich für kleine Kinderhände nicht so toll, zudem wandert der Bremsgriff rel. weit weg von der Hand.
Kurbellänge beim Ghost mit 140mm ist für Kids in dem alter für meine Begriffe zu lang, die 127mm beim Cube finde ich da besser.
Sitzposition: die zwei mm Unterschied bei der Oberrohrlänge wird deine kleine nicht spüren.
Überstandshöhe bei Ghost 470 mm, musst du halt mal die Innenbeinlänge messen, Cube gibt keine an (oder hab es nicht gefunden).
Lenkwinkelunterschied von 1,5° machen sich in der Fahrstabilität schon bemerkbar. Die 72° vom Cube sind zwar keine DH-Geometrie, wird aber etwas weniger nervös fahren als das Ghost mit 73,5° (also steiler). Das kann bei noch nicht perfekt ausgeprägter Motorik von Kids zum erhöhten Schlenkern führen.

Jetzt hast du meine Meinung, rein Sachlich anhand meiner Erfahrung und der Geodaten auf den Webseiten der Hersteller.
ps. wenn ich mir die super aussagekräftigen Bilder (abgesehen vom BlingBling-Faktor) der Hersteller ansehe, könnte ich gerade weg ... (wo ist der Kotzsmilie hin gekommen?), gibt´s halt die


----------



## Fisch123 (5. Januar 2015)

heistob schrieb:


> Hab ich schon gelesen.
> Das problem es wird halt immer weit ausgedehnt, kauf doch dies oder das usw.
> Das ist für mich blödes daher gelaber. Würde halt gerne nur erfahrungen oder meinungen zu diesen zwei bikes hören.
> 
> Hoffe mir hilft noch jemand.


wenn du hier was zum Besten gibst, wirst du immer mit blödem Gelaber zugetextet, so ist das nun mal.
Wie oben schon erwähnt: wer soll denn bitteschön schon für 2015er Modelle Erfahrungen haben?
Sorry


----------



## heistob (5. Januar 2015)

Aber genau auf solche aussagen und meinungen wie von bernd e finde ich super. Leute die unterschiede erklären und nicht einfach andere bikes empfehlen.

Super vielen dank!


----------



## Roelof (5. Januar 2015)

*1. eine allgemeine Bitte: *
Wenn ihr Meinungen zu bestimmten Bikes haben wollt, wäre es super nett, wenn diese auch verlinkt wären (oder zumindest ein Foto angehängt).

Ghost Powerkid es geht um das Starrgabel-Teil, denke ich?
Cube Kid 200 es geht um das Teil, dass es da in 4 Farben gibt? 
*
2. Bedarfsanalyse:* 
Was erwartest du dir, von einem Kinderrad? Wir helfen dir gerne weiter, aber deine Fragestellung ist leider so offen, dass sich uns/mir mehr Fragen stellen, als ich dir hier in einem Satz beantworten kann. Ich habe weder Erfahrungen mit dem einen, noch mit dem anderen Bike. Ich fahre selbst keine Bikes von der Stange und mein Sohn ist da wohl ein klein wenig verwöhnt. 
Wenn du ganz konkrete Fragen hast, bitte stell sie auch so konkret wie möglich, sonst fehlt dir vielleicht genau die Information heraus. 
Der Preis ist natürlich ein wichtiger Entscheidungsfaktor, aber er sollte nicht das Entscheidungskriterium schlechthin sein. Du gehst für dich ja auch nicht in den Laden und suchst dir ein Bike nur nach dem Preisschild aus.

Man kann ja grundsätzlich über alles sprechen... 

Möchtest du/ kannst du selber schrauben? 
Wenn ja, wie gut?
Suchst du überhaupt Tipps zum Tuning, wenn ja, was soll es nacher besser können? 
Hast du eine Restekiste? 
Warum fragst du gezielt nach der Schaltung? Möchtest du nur wissen, welche von beiden geeigneter ist, oder ob du tauschen sollst, bzw. gegen was? 
Wie groß ist dein Nachwuchs? 
Wie alt ist dein Nachwuchs?
Welche Innenbeinlänge hat dein Nachwuchs?
Was fährt er/sie bisher?

*3. meine rein persönliche Meinung: *
Die beiden Räder sind sehr bunt, und fahrbar, wenn sie richtig eingestellt werden. Beide haben (gleich)großes Tuning-Potential. Die Teile, die getauscht werden können, sind: Bremse, Schaltung, die einfachen Komponenten (Lenker, Griffe, Sattel, Vorbau, Sattelstütze, sonstiges Kleinzeugs), die teureren Komponenten (Kurbel, Innenlager, Gabel, Steuersatz, Schaltung, Lauradsatz) --> also auf Deutsch gesagt: je nach Budget - alles bis auf den Rahmen. 
Es gibt genug Kids, die sind mit Bikes von der Stange glücklich. Keines der beiden hat ein Entscheidungskriterium, dass es besonders hervorhebt oder disqualifiziert. Es sind Standard-Bikes mit billigen Komponeten, die mehr oder weniger gut funktionieren (da wären wir wieder beim einstellen). 
Es sind keine Schott-Bikes, aber weder edle Teile, noch Mittelklasse.


----------



## Roelof (5. Januar 2015)

bernd e schrieb:


> ..."blödes Gelaber" wirst du in jedem Forum antreffen. Ebenso von jedem seine Meinung der darauf antwortet. Hast du 100 Beteiligte wirst du min. auch 70 verschiedene Meinungen haben, der Rest deckt sich evtl...



das war früher hier einfacher. da gabs Isla, Cube und die anderen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingkolli (5. Januar 2015)

Wie in meinem Threat zum Ghost schon geschrieben: bin mit P/L sehr zufrieden! 249,-€ für 9,5 kg Rad mit noch Potential nach unten ;-)


----------

